# Stijnopolis



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

My dedicated Room in the attic.


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Setup:

Projector: Sony HW30ES
Receiver: Marantz SR 6007
HTPC with xbmc
Fronts: Focal 826V
Center: Focal cc800V
Rears: Focal 807V on norstone stylum 2 stands
Subwoofer: BK XXLS 400 FF
Screen: Kingpin VFS210
Cables: Supra hdmi cables, 4mm² audio cables


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Great use of space and nice setup


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Thx, although i cant see my own pics yet lol.

Just missing a minidsp


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

skank said:


> Thx, although i cant see my own pics yet lol.
> 
> Just missing a minidsp


Just resize _a copy_ of whatever photos you wish to upload to 800 pixels wide and you'll have success. I'd love to see them. My room is sort of in an attic. It's above a stand alone garage. In order to get ~16' in width, my knee walls are 5'. Seeing photos will help tell the thousand word essay about the challenges of your space and how you dealt with them.

I've read about some great applications of minidsp. Although this area is supposed to be for 'finished rooms', how many of us ever truly finish? In a few months, you can resurrect this thread with an update that you're no longer missing a minidsp, but...:bigsmile:


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

My attic has size:
7m x 3,4m and 2,2m height


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice room Stijn


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Thx


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with what everybody says. Great use of the attic space for a home theater. I wish I had a fully functional attic. Alas, it was not meant to be. lol.

Are those glow in the dark stars you put on the ceiling? Very nice. 

Good job!


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

tripplej said:


> I agree with what everybody says. Great use of the attic space for a home theater. I wish I had a fully functional attic. Alas, it was not meant to be. lol.
> 
> Are those glow in the dark stars you put on the ceiling? Very nice.
> 
> Good job!


Its one led light of 3 watts with 300 fibers in front ir.. This transports the light towards the end of the fibers..
Then it looks like stars...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice setup. I love the way you utilized the space. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Very nice setup. I love the way you utilized the space. :T


Agreed - really well done. I also like that you were able to use really dark colors as it really makes the picture stand out. Very nice space mate! :T


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey, a drive-in. :laugh: The 7th photo gives a good impression of what the ceiling looks like, and it's really cool. Is that felt or some similar material on the walls? It looks like a great place to enjoy a movie, a concert, or just some music - well done!


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

The walls are gyproc with eum i dunno the word in english, some sort of paper...


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks really good, man O man that space would be perfect for a nice little false wall/acoustically transparent screen setup though! 

Was it actual finished space with drywall or did you just cover up the walls with fabric? 
Looks good either way though, well done!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks great, very nice job with that space!!..How do you get in the room, I didn't see any doors?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

cool looking room :T


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> Looks great, very nice job with that space!!..How do you get in the room, I didn't see any doors?


Theres a hole in the ground 
Which i can close...


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Thinking about getting a popcorn machine 

Watched 3 movies so far in the dedicated and i love it!


----------



## r2lorme (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice set up in the attic like mine !
We are not so many in this forum...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, it must feel like you're in a black hole when watching movies in that room with all the lights off! (I mean that in a good way). I also really like the effect from the side lights and the star ceiling, well done.


----------

